# Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete



## Ansgar (9. Juni 2008)

Moin,

ich muss hier mal bisschen weiter ausholen als normalerweise.

Wir waren neulich mal wieder angeln, meine Kumpel und ich.

Als wir am Angelplatz ankamen war auch wieder der eine etwas aeltere Kollege da. Ein bisschen verrueckter Typ, aber (laut Berichten meiner Kumpels) herzensgut und immer da wenn man ihn braucht. Leider etwas ungeschickt und mit der Tendenz, einem zunaechst mal richtig einen an die Kante zu labern. Das liegt allerdings nicht daran, dass Pete sich fuer so einen Super-Erzaehler haelt, sondern einfach nur, dass er sonst keinen hat, mit dem er sich was erzaehlen kann. Mit der Zeit wird er denn viel ruhiger. Und dass er sich so aufdraengt ist nur Verlegenheit - er draengt sich sonst nie in den Vordergrund.
Pete ist einer der Typen, die im Leben nie so wirklich Glueck hatten. Fuer ne gute Ausbildung hat es nicht gereicht, seine Eltern waren auch nicht so richtig dran interessieren ihn zu foerdern. Er hat nicht viel Kohle und hat sein ganzes Leben in einem einfachen Job in einer Fabrik gearbeitet. Mit so wenig Kohle hat er natuerlich auch nicht so viel Geld um mit Freunden auf Tour zu gehen und den Beitrag fuer nen Verein konnte er sich auch nicht leisten. Und so sind mit der Zeit nicht viele Freunde uebergeblieben.
Neulich konnte er nicht zum angeln kommen, weil sein uraltes Auto mal wieder den Geist aufgegeben hatte. Irgendwie hat er das Ding denn mit Schrottplatzteilen wieder in Gang gekriegt und hat sich riesig gefreut, dass er wieder zum angeln konnte. 
Pete hat auch kein tolles Geraet, das kann er sich natuerlich auch nicht leisten - und mit seinen 20 Jahre alten kombos ist er natuerlich ziemlich eingeschraenkt. Dabei ist er eigentlich echt kein schlechter Angler. 

Nun ja, wir haben denn unsere Sachen aufgebaut und angefangen zu angeln und natuerlich war Pete (we immer) Feuer und Flamme mit uns zu schnacken. 
Ich hatte gerade mit meiner relativ neuen (und teuren) 3m Sportex Rute nen Koederfisch gefangen als eine der anderen
Ruten Interesse bekundete. Ich legte die Rute auf den Steinen ab und wandte mich der anderen Rute zu. Der Anhieb ging ins Leere und ich spulte die Schnur ein. Pete war gleich herbeigerannt um irgendwie zu helfen und stand neben mir. Wie gesagt, er ist leider etwas ungeschickt und irgendwie ist er ins Straucheln geraten und taumelte 3 - 4 Schritte zurueck um nicht hinzufallen. Das hat zwar geklappt - aber nach 2 Schritten hatte er meine Sportex Rute erreicht. Knack. Betretendes Schweigen. 
Das war Pete ganz unangenehm. Er hatte Traenen in den Augen und hat richtig gezittert, so peinlich war ihm das. Er hat dann irgendetwas gestammelt, von wegen Entschuldigung und wie er das wieder gut machen kann.

Tja, erstmal war ich natuerlich ganz schoen sauer. Aber das dauerte nur ne ganz kurze Zeit - und denn fing ich an nachzudenken. Da wo ich herkomme spielt Geld keine Rolle. Ein Mann wird an seinem Wort gemessen, und es zaehlt was er tut und nicht was er sagt. Und hier war nun Pete, ein herzensguter Typ. Einer, der in seinem Leben immer nur zweite Klasse gefahren ist, em im Leben keiner was geschenkt hat. Der sich seine Kohle zusammenkratzen muss um mal zum Fischen zu kommen. 
Klar, wir haben alle unsere Sorgen und Aengste - aber den meisten geht es doch recht gut und die Kohle reicht bis zum Monatsende. 
Wenn alles einigermassen laeuft ist das ok, das Leben als ne wunderbare Erfahrung zu empfinden. Und alles als selbstverstaendlich hinzunehmen. 
Aber wie ist das Leben eigentlich fuer einen wie Pete, wenn man wenig Selbstbewusstsein hat, wenn man immer auf die Kohle gucken muss. Wenn man beim Arzt Monate lang warten muss, weil man nicht die richtige Krankenkasse hat und man sich nicht mal ein kuehles Bier nach dem fischen goennen kann? 
Wenn man sich immer fuehlt wie ein Mensch zweiter Klasse bei all der heissen Luft und all dem Gepose von all den ganzen Duennbrettbohrern die sich so an ihrer Kohle aufgeilen und immer so super drauf sind - und auftreten als gehoerte ihnen die Welt und man selbst ist nur ein ungebetener Eindringling in deren schoenen, tollen Welt? 
Ich hab denn in den sonnigen, blauen Himmel geschaut und gedacht das heute ein guter Tag ist und hab mich gefragt ob Pete den Himmel genau so blau und so sonnig sieht wie ich, oder ob der Himmel fuer ihn ne ganz andere Farbe hat.
All diese Gedanken liefen wie ein Film vor meinem geistigen Auge ab, bevor ich ueberhaupt irgendwas gesagt habe. Pete stand immer noch vor mir wie ein kleines Haeufchen Elend und machte sich wohl gerade bereit fuer ne riesige Schelte und fragte sich vermutlich gerade, wie er das jetzt wieder bezahlen sollte.
200 Euro fuer ne Rute sind fuer mich auch echt nicht wenig, und ich hab nicht viele Ruten, die so teuer sind. Aber fuer Pete sind 200 Euro die Ersparnisse von nem halben Jahr oder so, wenn er ueberhaupt was sparen kann.

Alles was ich denn zu ihm gesagt habe war: Weisst Du was Pete, das war eh ein alter Pruegel und ich hab das Teil eh nie richtig gemocht. Und denn hab ich die zersplitterten Teile eingesammelt und einfach weitergefischt. 
Der alte Pete ist fast auf die Knie gefallen vor Glueck und denn hat er gebrabbelt wie ein Wasserfall und wollte mir alle moeglichen Tips erzaehlen und mir alle moeglichen Angelsachen schenken. Ich hab denn immer nur Danke und ne lass man gesagt. Irgendwann ist er denn mit seinem alten Geschirr abgezogen. 
Meine Kumpels haben da garnichts zu gesagt. Aber ich wusste ganz genau, dass jeder von denen das genauso gemacht haette.

Ist doch garnicht wichtig im Leben ob der mir jetzt ne neue Rute gibt, in 10 Jahren schert sich darum keine Sau mehr - und ich habe das vermutlich laengst vergessen. Aber ich hoffe, Pete hat das heute was bedeutet. 
Ich habe keinen Respekt fuer Schmarotzer, Leute die die Gesellschaft be********n, die Arbeitslosengeld und saemtliche sonstige Verguenstigungen (die die Gesellschaft fuer Leute wie Pete gedacht hat, die diese Leute nur aus Bescheidenheit nie annehmen wuerden) nur aus Faulheit beziehen oder die anderen, die ihre Millionen an der Steuer vorbei mit irgendwelchen Finanzberatern ins Ausland verlagern und nie auch nur nen Cent fuers Allgemeinwohl opfern. 
Aber fuer Leute wie Pete, da habe ich Respekt. Respekt obwohl er keine Senator Karte hat und auch keine Villa am Strand. Respekt, weil er ein Mensch ist genauso wie ich - und kein bisschen anders. 
Und ausserdem glaube ich, dass die Kohle nicht die Nummer 1 ist, nicht einmal in der heutigen oft so seichten Spassgesellschaft. Und am Ende ist doch nicht der am besten dran der die meiste Kohle hatte oder der immer am lautesten geprahlt hat - sondern der, der die meisten echten Freunde hatte. 

Ok, ich habe gesagt ich hol hier mal ganz weit aus. Gehoert hier vielleicht ueberhaupt nicht her (und schon garnicht ins weltweit Forum - auch wenn das mein Lieblingsforum ist) - aber hier im AB wird auch oft gross rumgeschnackt dass das superteure Geraet doch ein muss ist und wie man bloss mit billigerem Geraet fischen kann und ueber bloede Puffangler oder gewissenlose braune Meerforellenmoeder. 
Ist sicher auch alles richtig und alles relevant, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch in Deutschland viele Leute gibt wie Pete, die die Kohle fuer das teure Geraet oder die Vereinsmitgliedschaft nicht haben oder fuer die ein Fisch auf dem Tisch tatsaechlich ein Unterschied macht. 
Und vielleicht ist das ab und an mal wert, da noch mal ueber nachzudenken, selbst in der heutigen Zeit, bevor man da ganz generell sein Urteil drueber abgibt.

Jedenfalls finde ich, dass der ehrliche Typ, der immer da ist wenn man ihn braucht, der sich nie an anderen bereichern wuerde, der keiner Fliege was zuleide tut, der sich noch Schmerztabletten reinhaut und denn doch in seinem Niedriglohnjob weiterpuckelt als waere das das normalste der Welt viel mehr Respekt und Anerkennung verdient, als das das oft der Fall ist. 

Ich jedenfalls trinke heute einen auf die Leute da draussen wie Pete - und wenn irgendwann mal wieder so einer der sich selbst so superwichtig nehmenden Duennbrettbohrer ein Kaspartheater auffuehrt weil in der Senator Lounge mal wieder der (ach so wohlverdiente - womit eigentlich?) Champagner ausgegangen ist, denn frag ich ihn mal ob er eigentlich noch ein Konzept von der Realitaet hat oder ob ihm das total abhanden gekommen ist ...

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## WallerKalle04 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Super Posting|good: Echt klasse einstellung!!!!


----------



## ThomasL (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Hallo Ansgar#h

super Beitrag#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Klasse Bericht, Ansgar!!
Wenn Du erlaubst, würde ich den auch gerne im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bringen..


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Moin Ansgar

#r      #r      #r      #r​ 
vor so einer Einstellung ziehe ich den Hut, weiter so #6 

1a diese Reaktion, da sollten wir uns alle 'ne Scheibe abschneiden, Leute die auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen gibts heutzutage viel zu selten. Besser so, als ein riesen Fass aufmachen und rumzupöbeln #r

Gruß Chris


----------



## Laserbeak (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Ich habe in diesem Forum schon sehr viel gelesen.
Viele Beiträge sehr unterschiedlicher Coleur, aber hiervor ziehe ich meinen Hut. Wenn sich diese Sichtweise der Dinge verbreiten würde, wären wir alle einen sehr großen Schritt weiter.

Pete hat Glück, Dich zu kennen.

PS.: Wenn mir etwas in dieser Richtung passiert, werde ich daran denken. Garantiert.

Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag !


----------



## bacalo (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

In unserer seichten Spassgesellschaft zählt leider nur der, der (zumindest dem Anschein nach) was hat!

Ansgar, Du Sportex-Besitzer, vielen Dank für dieses gute Statement.

Thomas - gute Idee!


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Ansgar was soll man dazu noch groß sagen. Respekt und Anerkennung das du die richtige Einstellung hast.

Sven


----------



## leowar (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Sollst du Montags trinken *lol*

Interessanter Bericht/ Lebendseinstellung ---> da sollten wir alle mal hinkommen (so eine Denke)


----------



## dogfish (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Moin Ansgar,

ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die zu jedem Thema ihren Senf dazugeben, aber hier muss ich sagen:  |good: und #r zu dieser Einstellung.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Michel81 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Schöner Text! Es gibt so viele Leute, die die Räder unserer Gesellschaft am laufen halten. Und niemand achtet rauf. Prost!


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

#r!!!!
Ich trinke einen mit ! #6


----------



## fishcatcher (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Hi zusammen,
ich kann mich dem Themenersteller nur anschliessen. Man sollte nie vergessen, dass es einem heutzutage sehr schnell passieren kann sozial und finanziell abzurutschen.


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Ich bin - und das meine ich wirklich ganz ehrlich - echt gerührt.
Wenn man sowas lesen darf, glaubt man wieder ein bißchen mehr an die Menschheit...
Danke !!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas lesen darf, glaubt man wieder ein bißchen mehr an die Menschheit...


 

Ich würde "Menschheit" durch "Anglerboard" ersetzen, aber sonst stimmt das so für mich. Schön auch, dass Du dem Denken auch Taten folgen lässt!


----------



## guifri (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ...Jedenfalls finde ich, dass der ehrliche Typ, der immer da ist wenn man ihn braucht, der sich nie an anderen bereichern wuerde, der keiner Fliege was zuleide tut, der sich noch Schmerztabletten reinhaut und denn doch in seinem Niedriglohnjob weiterpuckelt als waere das das normalste der Welt viel mehr Respekt und Anerkennung verdient, als das das oft der Fall ist.
> 
> ...




hi ansgar,

you made my day.

besser kann man es nicht beschreiben. aufgrund dessen, dass ich meist inlandstechnisch flieg, reicht es fü ne frequent travellerkarte. der ein oder andere nimmt mich dann schon mal mit in die senatorlounge.

da les ich wirklich 10 al lieber eine beschreibung von pete als ne  biographie der meisten senatorenär.s.c.h.e....

mich graust es jedes mal. und wenn ich dann vom flughafen wegfahre, schüttel ich mir mit den klamotten auch das businessgehabe vom leib und frage mich  des öfteren, was ich an meinem job ändern könnte, um diesen köpfen aus dem weg zu gehen.

die tage hatte ich auch wieder so einen,der die stewardess anpampte, weil sie seinen koffer nicht in die gepäckablage bugsieren wollte...ich musste an mich halten, nicht den proleten raushängen zu lassen...

heute geht´s mir auch wirtschaftlich ganz gut, aber ich habe nicht vergessen, wo ich herkomme und weiß, dass  sich das auch wieder ändern kann.

was solchen typen oft zum leben fehlt, ist ein schicksalsschlag...(ist nicht mein zitat)


----------



## aal60 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



guifri schrieb:


> hi ansgar,
> 
> you made my day.
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss Euch voll zustimmen.  
Oft vergessen wir, den Sinn des Lebens. ...

Dieser Herr aus Marocko hat mit Sicherheit noch nie ein Lounge gesehen. Das Fischen scheint sein Lebenserwerb zu sein. ... Und trotzdem scheint er freundlich und nickte mir zu, als Bestätigung für das Foto.

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/3691/fischermarockolf7.jpg


----------



## goeddoek (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Ansgar, oll Baas - ick bün stolt up Di :vik:

All anners is all seggt woorn 


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Uferheld (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Super Beitrag... und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin... ich habe mir noch nie darüber Gedanken gemacht. Sicher geht es mir "Ganz gut". Bin allerdings nicht einer der oberen 10000... spare lange auf mein gerät, und gehe damit auch ordentlich um. 

Aber ich wüsste im Moment nicht wie ich reagiere, wenn mir jemand ausversehen meine Teure Rute zerbricht...

Deswegen Hut ab vor dir... kenne genug Leute die es eigentlich nicht nötig haben aber die anfangen nen Anfall zu bekommen wenn man "nur" den geliehenen Köder verliert...
Auch diese Situation habe ich (zum Glück) noch nicht durchgemacht. 

Respekt auch vor Pete...das sind Leute die ich bewundere....haben fast nichts geben davon aber auch noch den größten Teil (sehr gerne) ab...


Ich glaube wir leben in einer Gesellschaft, der es Trotz ewigem Gemecker noch ganz gut geht. Und wissen garnicht mehr so wirklich was es heisst, sich sein Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen. So sehe ich auch manch "osteuropäische" Mitbürger nicht als angelnde Belastung...Sondern die essen tatsächlich den Fisch den sie fangen...auch den Kleinen Weissfisch... 

So nochmal danke für den Beitrag und Hut ab...


----------



## J-son (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Grosse Klasse, Respekt, Chapeau, Kniefall!

Wenn der Begriff "Emotionale Intelligenz" überhaupt irgendjemanden bezeichnet, dann Leute wie Dich.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: auch wenn ich im Nachhinein Deine Einstellung als die einzig richtige empfinde - das Knacken meiner Lieblingsrute hätte mit Sicherheit jedes rationale Denken in meinem Kopf, binnen eines Sekundenbruchteiles abgeschaltet...


----------



## Maok (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Moin zusammen!

Super posting! Respekt! #6 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Cobra HH (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich so ruhig geblieben wäre, aber cool gepostet
deshalb trink ich nicht nur auf leute wie pete, sondern auch auf deine aktion und geposte. #g


----------



## Nighthawk (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Respekt vor dieser Einstellung, ich hoffe es regt einige Leute zum Nachdenken an. :m
Leider kenne ich viele materiell-geprägte Mitmenschen, so stoße z.B.: auch immer wieder auf Unverständnis das ich Jugendwart bei uns im Verein bin. "Das Ganze wäre ja nur Zeitverschwendung und außerdem wüde ich ja dafür auch nichts bekommen ..." Dabei ist es gerade genau das Gegenteil, diese freudigen Kinder-/Jugendaugen wenn sie einen Fisch fangen oder nach einem Nachtangeln übermüdet aber glücklich ihren Eltern von den vergangenen Stunden erzählen - das langt mir völlig als "Entlohnung". 
Das Miteinander könnte so viel einfacher und entspannter sein, wenn alle nur ein wenig von der Deiner und auch Petes Einstellung hätten.

Gruss
Night


----------



## goldi1 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Sage nur Klasse geschrieben


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Feiner Beitrag!!!#6

Ich trinke einen mit auf Pete!:m


----------



## j4ni (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Here's to you and here's to Pete #g


----------



## fishermain (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

@Ansgar:

Sehr interessanter Beitrag - danke!

Und trifft offenbar auch sehr gut einen "Nerv" unserer Zeit, wie ich finde und sich ebenfalls aus den zahlreichen und auch interessanten Reaktionen herauslesen lässt.

Und hat doch offenbar auch alles eben gerade mit "Angeln" zu tun!

Manchmal spielt sich "das Entscheidende" eben offenbar "ganz dicht am Ufer" ab. Direkt "vor den eigenen Füssen" sozusagen und man muss es nur "ent-decken".

Beste Grüsse |wavey:


----------



## pike1984 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Großes #r an dich Ansgar! Regt echt zum Nachdenken an.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Ich hab mich sehr über den Bericht gefreut.
Schön das Du ihn reingestellt hast.
Und natürlich schön das Du so gehandelt hast.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

#6#6#6#6#6#6
Mal was zum Nachdenken und sehr gut gehandelt!
lg


----------



## Jirko (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

...da wird einem richtig warm um´s herz ansgar #6 > "glück ist die einzige sache auf erden die sich verdoppelt, wenn man es teilt..." #h


----------



## greenangel (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

#r#r#rfür dich und Pete!

Solche Menschen gibt es leider viel zu wenig!
Ich trink auf euch Beide einen mit!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

... na was man hier im AB nicht so alles findet...|wavey:, hätt ich nicht mit gerechnet, in so einem Forum soviel soziale Kompetenz zu erleben...

Ganz großes Kino - sollte eigentlich Pflichtlektüre nicht nur für Angler sein...:m

Stefan


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Das musste ich mir doch gleich zweimal durchlesen. Nicht, weil ich´s nicht verstanden hätte, sondern weil es echt Spaß macht, das zu lesen.#6#6

Klasse Beitrag, klasse Einstellung!:m

Da sollten sich Einige echt mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen!


----------



## GiantKiller (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Mich beeindruckt ansgars schreibstil immer wieder.
Was bist du von beruf, dass du so schreiben kannst?
oder ist es einfach talent?


----------



## Felix 1969 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Klasse Bericht.Du solltest Schriftsteller werden.#6

MFG
Felix


----------



## Rosi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

"Ist doch garnicht wichtig im Leben ob der mir jetzt ne neue Rute gibt, in 10 Jahren schert sich darum keine Sau mehr - und ich habe das vermutlich laengst vergessen. Aber ich hoffe, Pete hat das heute was bedeutet."

Moin Ansgar, das ist ne klare Aussage, der ich mich voll anschließe. Auch in 10 Jahren wird Pete sich noch daran erinnern. Ich trinke einen darauf mit.


----------



## opi2001 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Hallöchen Ansgar
Glückwunsch zu der Einstellung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da sieht man das es doch noch Menschen gibt, die Menschen nicht nach ihrem Reichtum oder anderen materiellen Dingen beurteilen.Ich glaub Pete kann sich sich glücklich schätzen einen "ECHTEN FREUND" zu haben.
In unserer heutigen Gesellschaft würde ich für solche Einstellung ein Bundesverdienstkreuz verleihen!!!!!
Eine Freundschaft ist auch nicht durch Geld zu ersetzen !!!!
Wünsche Euch beiden ein immer andauerndes Petri und sag mal beim Hasseröder Prost auf so ne Freundschaft !!!!
Grüße aus dem schönen Sachsenlande !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Hallo Ansgar!#6

Hut ab, ich dachte schon solche Menschen wie Du seien ausgestorben. Freundschaften? Gibt´s das noch? #cabe in meinem Leben schon so viele gravierende Enttäuschungen zum Thema bester Freund erlebt, das es mir schwer fällt noch engere Kontkte in meinem Hobbybereich Angeln und im Allgemeinen zu knüpfen. Dein Bericht hat mir ein bisschen Hoffnung gegeben das es vielleicht irgendwann doch noch mal für nen echten Angel- und Lebensfreund reicht.

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

#r#r#r In diesem Sinne auf euch beide #g

Gruß Mike


----------



## Ansgar (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Oh, was habe ich denn hier angerichtet, Leute...

Das ist mir aber echt fast unangenehm...

Ich dachte erst das ist ein Fehler als ich hier fast 40 Beitraege gesehen habe...

Ich hatte das doch extra ins Weltweit Forum eingestellt? 

Vielleicht deshalb noch mal ganz schnell der Hinweis: Das geht hier um Leute wie Pete und nicht um Leute wie Ansgar.

Ich war auch erst echt boese und wenn dann nicht dieser Sekundenbruchteil gewesen waere in dem ich gedacht habe "Heute ist eigentlich ein guter Tag" denn haette ich vielleicht ganz anders gehandelt. 

Und nein, ich bin kein Schriftsteller oder so ich schreib das einfach so wie das ist - und ich hab das hier nur reingetackert, weil ich dachte, Leute wie Pete werden viel zu wenig beachtet und ich hatte mich gefragt wie mein Leben waere wenn ich so einen Hintergrund haette - und wie selbstbewusst oder ausgewogen ich wohl in der Situation sein wuerde. Oder die ganzen Duennbrettbohrer... 

Also, wenn das hier irgendeinem auch nur ein bisschen was geholfen hat oder hilft, das ich hier mal meinen Respekt bekundet hab, denn freut mich das und denn war das wohl all diese Resonanz wert. Aber vielleicht anstatt hier ueber einzelne Autoren schnacken einfach mal selber nach einem Pete Ausschau halten und helfen wenn man mal ne Chance hat. Die Jungs wie Pete haben sich das echt und ehrlich verdient - und selbst ne kleine Aufmerksamkeit macht fuer die Jungs nen Riesenunterschied. (Oder mal was ehrenamtliches machen z.B. als Jugendgruppenleiter - hab das auch ein paar Jahre gemacht und versteh den einen Kommentar weiter oben)

Ich log jetzt mal lieber aus hier sonst wird mir schwindelig...
Cheers
A


----------



## Ruffneck (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Hey Ansgar !

Alles beides - SUPER POSTs !!!!


----------



## Dirk30 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

#rzu deiner Einstellung ! Sowas erlebt man immer weniger, daß Leute wie du soviel Verständnis aufbringen können.

Ach ja, habe übrignes diesen Text gestern schon mal gelesen.
Siehe hier. http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=43736


----------



## bacalo (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> #rzu deiner Einstellung ! Sowas erlebt man immer weniger, daß Leute wie du soviel Verständnis aufbringen können.
> 
> Ach ja, habe übrignes diesen Text gestern schon mal gelesen.
> Siehe hier. http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=43736


 

Stimmt...........
und wann wurde der erwähnte Text dort eingestellt?

Wie war das noch mit der Werbung für einem berühmten
Schweizer-Kräuterbonbon?

#g


----------



## Dirk30 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



bacalo schrieb:


> Stimmt...........
> und wann wurde der erwähnte Text dort eingestellt?
> 
> Wie war das noch mit der Werbung für einem berühmten
> ...



am 09.06.08 um 20.19 Uhr


----------



## Dart (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Sauber Ansgar#6
Das nen ich Größe, Respeckt,Respeckt!!!
Greetz nach DownUnder, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## boot (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Saubere sache hast echt gut gemacht. Ich hätte es auch so gemacht  ich habe zwar nicht das Geld das ich mir ne Angel für 200 EURO kaufen könnte aber was will man machen wenn man jemanden Haut wird es auch nicht Heil.lg ole


----------



## Losthighway (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

#6 Tolle Aktion, du hast daraus hoffentlich gelernt dass man seine Ruten nicht auf den Boden legt. Wenn nächstes mal sein Auto streikt hol ihn doch einfach mal ab zum Angeln. Bei uns am Angelsee ist es ganz normal, dass man anderen Anglern auch mal ein Bier spendiert, nebenan haben neulich zwei "Russen" geangelt , da mussten wir erstmal Vodka mittrinken 
Wenn ihr den Bericht schon in eine Angelzeitung setzt, dann fänd ich es klasse ihm z.B. eine Testangel/Rolle oder ähnliches zu organisieren, vielleicht hat ja auch noch wer ein paar alte Sachen rumliegen die eh nur verstauben, so jemand wie Pete wär sicher überglücklich damit.
Mein Bruder hat neulich meine Sportex Hechtrute zerlegt, klar hab ich mich erst geärgert, aber ist doch eh nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand der ersetzbar ist. Jetzt angel ich halt wieder mit ner Balzerrute auf Hecht, funktioniert auch..
Ich belächle immer die Karpfenangler mit ihrem Hightechkram, die den ganzen Tag nix fangen (dazu 20Kg Futter ins Wasser kloppen) und nebenan zieht jemand mit ner Billigrute einen 20Pfünder. Dann kommen sie noch an und meinen "so ein Glücksfang". Die Qualität eines Anglers kann man nie nach seinem Gerät bemessen, mit teuren Sachen ist es nur einfacher was zu fangen


----------



## Wizzard2000 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Hi Ansgar,

das mit dem weit ausholen hat mich schon überlegen lassen ob ich dein Posting lesen soll. Dann dachte ich als erstes mein Gott da will sich jemand wieder ins Licht rücken...
Aber da muß ich mich wohl entschuldigen bei dir, wenn man dein Posting bis zum Ende gelesen hat muß man wirklich den Hut ziehen.
Würde mich freuen mehr Leute wie dich, aber noch lieber mehr leute wie Pete am Wasser zu sehen.
Gruß Michelé


----------



## Karpfencrack (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

unglaublich|good:

normalerweise bin ich lesefaul aber du hast mir nicht die möglichkeit gelasen aufzuhören#6


----------



## SimonHH (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

prost ansgar...prost pete #g

top beitrag #6


----------



## fishermain (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



SimonHH schrieb:


> prost ansgar...prost pete #g
> 
> top beitrag #6



Huhu SimonHH,

sauberer Spruch in Deinem Pic, oder wie sagt man, in der  "Bild-Signatur" 

Prost Mahlzeit |supergri


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



			
				Dirk30;2081324Ach ja schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=43736[/url]



Es ist wohl nicht noetig zu erwaehnen, dass dies ohne mein Wissen und ohne mich zu fragen passiert ist.
Habe das auch nicht in Erwaegung gezogen, das so etwas passieren koennte - war wohl bisher etwas naiv, was so Internet-Foren angeht... 

Nun ist es ja ersichtlich, dass derjenige der das hier rauskopiert hat das in der besten Absicht gemacht hat und nur "der guten Sache" helfen wollte. Am Ende aller Tage ist es fuer Leute wie Pete ja vielleicht gut, wenn das mehr Leute lesen. Da kann man niemanden wirklich ernsthaft boese fuer sein, dass er versucht hat dabei mit zu helfen. 
Und man kann das nun eh nicht mehr aendern, selbst wenn der Autor seinen (meinen??) Beitrag da loescht. Und ausserdem interessiert sich in zehn Jahren auch darum keine Sau dass jemand meinen Beitrag kopiert und woanders hin postet.

In Zukunft wuerde ich mir nur wuenschen dass Leute generell andere Leute fragen ob das ok ist anstatt anzunehmen das man so Sachen einfach so rumkopieren kann? 
Ich hatte naemlich anderen Leuten, die so wie Thomas vorher gefragt hatten schon gesagt, dass ich das nicht so gerne moechte, das mein Beitrag in nen Angelboard-Magazin Artikel kommt. Und ich hatte das hier extra ins weltweit Forum reingepostet anstatt in "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber", wo das viel mehr Leute lesen wuerden. 
Sonst kann ich ja mein ganzes Geschreibsel hier gleich an die Bildzeitung schicken... Dafuer ist es mir aber - und das mag jetzt total verrueckt klingen, weil ich das hier sowieson schon in ein Internet Forum eingetackert habe, zu persoenlich. 
Und da ist es vielleicht an mir, in der Zukunft die Moeglichkeit zu beruecksichtigen das Beitraege weiterkopiert werden usw, und meinen Schreibstil/Inhalt dementsprechend anzupassen. 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Moin 
Schade das sich Leute so schamlos an geistigem Eigentum anderer bedienen, der Thread basiert ja auf einem sehr edlen Gedanken, aber das das hier jetzt in Richtung Urheberrecht abdriften muß ist, denke ich, nicht in Ansgars Sinn.


----------



## bacalo (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> Schade das sich Leute so schamlos an geistigem Eigentum anderer bedienen, der Thread basiert ja auf einem sehr edlen Gedanken, aber das das hier jetzt in Richtung Urheberrecht abdriften muß ist, denke ich, nicht in Ansgars Sinn.


 

#6#g#6


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Mir hat deine Geschichte sehr gut gefallen und gerade weil sie eine Soziale Komponente
beinhaltet.Du bist ja nun auch mehr als ausreichend,für dein edles Verhalten und deinen
guten Schreibstil, gelobt worden.
Die Verärgerung über das Kopieren deines Textes in ein anderes Forum,ohne gefragt zu werden,kann ich auch nachvollziehen.
Probleme habe ich allerdings mit dem Vergleich des Anglerlatein Forums zur Bildzeitung.
Warum dein Post hier im Weltweit Forum,vielleichtum deinen Text,der dir für die große Masse als zu persönlich erscheint,nur einem kleinen Kreis(elitär?) zugänglich zu machen.
Ich hoffe es war in Ordnung,das ich ihn gelesen habe!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du bist ja nun auch mehr als ausreichend,für dein edles Verhalten und deinen
> guten Schreibstil, gelobt worden.



Und *genau darum *ging es mir nicht und *genau darum *habe ich es nicht in besagte Foren eingestellt und *genau darum *habe ich auch anderen Leuten gesagt ich will das nicht an die grosse Glocke haengen. Das gind um Leute wie Pete und nicht um Leute wie mich. Und das soll nicht so breit getreten werden.
Und mit der Resonanz hier hatte ich nicht gerechnet sondern mit 3-4 Posts von den ueblichen Verdaechtigen im Weltweit Forum...



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Verärgerung über das Kopieren deines Textes in ein anderes Forum,ohne gefragt zu werden,kann ich auch nachvollziehen.



Veraergerung ist vielleicht ein grosser Begriff in dem Zusammenhang. Hatte nicht damit gerechnet das das passiert und andere Leute hatten gefragt und ich hatte nein gesagt. 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Probleme habe ich allerdings mit dem Vergleich des Anglerlatein Forums zur Bildzeitung.



Das ist eine etwas sehr weitgehende Auslegung dessen was ich gesagt habe. Ich habe die beiden ueberhaupt nicht mit einander verglichen oder gleichgesetzt. Die Bezugnahme auf die gewisse Zeitung war stand alone. Und ausserdem ist Uebertreibung ein rhetorisches Mittel...



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum dein Post hier im Weltweit Forum,vielleichtum deinen Text,der dir für die große Masse als zu persönlich erscheint,nur einem kleinen Kreis(elitär?) zugänglich zu machen.
> Ich hoffe es war in Ordnung,das ich ihn gelesen habe!
> Taxidermist



Nun lass uns mal den Ball flach halten. Was soll das hier Haare zu spalten warum ich den Text wo rein gesetzt habe und wer den lesen darf. Ich habe das doch jetzt schon x-Mal begruendet. Ist doch nicht so unverstaendlich? Und sieht man ja an Deiner Reaktion weiter oben wie schnell so was missverstanden werden kann ... 
Und ich moechte mich jetzt dafuer nicht entschuldigen muessen, warum ich einen Text in Forum A und nicht in Forum B geschrieben habe... Ich hatte meine Gruende und das waere klasse, wenn das respektiert wuerde - auch wenn man die Gruende selber nicht nachvollziehen kann...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Danke für deine Erklärungen und erwischt hast du mich tatsächlich,beim Versuch einen
Zusammenhang zwischen dem Anglerlatein Forum und der Bildzeitung herzustellen.
Dies stand zwar in zwei Sätzen hintereinander,dazu noch durch einen Absatz getrennt und daher lag der Bezug nahe,war aber nicht zwingend gegeben.Vielleicht hab ich das auch nur so verstanden,wie ich es verstehen wollte!
Tut mir leid.
So genug jetzt der Haarspalterei und wie du schon sagtest,den Ball flach halten!
Dennoch hast du,wie ich oben schon sagte,eine tolle Geschichte in einem mindestens
genau so tollen Stil geschrieben.Schön wäre es wenn mehr Menschen so handeln würden!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Heute trink ich einen auf Leute wie Pete*

Hi Taxidermist,

Alles klar, no worries #h

Danke, dass Du Dich noch mal dazu gemeldet hast :m

Cheers
Ansgar



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Danke für deine Erklärungen und erwischt hast du mich tatsächlich,beim Versuch einen
> Zusammenhang zwischen dem Anglerlatein Forum und der Bildzeitung herzustellen.
> Dies stand zwar in zwei Sätzen hintereinander,dazu noch durch einen Absatz getrennt und daher lag der Bezug nahe,war aber nicht zwingend gegeben.Vielleicht hab ich das auch nur so verstanden,wie ich es verstehen wollte!
> Tut mir leid.
> ...


----------

